# Calibrat...the trickster



## DK-Spec_CH (Feb 2, 2016)

Hey folks,

I’m not that trouble seeking guy...absolutely not! But i want justice!

once upon a time in the net...
it has begun on 26.June 2015 in the Skylineowners forum.
Ashley Smith alias Calibrat had a SERIES 3 BCNR33 full interior for sale for a pretty long time. I`ve found it and asked him about shipping to me. There were two mails about the final price which was a simple and fair chat.
After few days i paid him on 2. July 2015. 
The cash was mine but the seats not for me...it was for a friend...i would get my money back when the seats arrive. Well, Ash was all over the board well known as a fair guy so i wasn`t in worry at all to buy.

from 26 June -1 July we had everyday a mail. After my payment i asked him if he get the money...3 days after my mail he answered that he has but he can`t send it because funeral.

Next response from Ash was on 25 July after dono how many mails to him to know about the status. 

His mail was: 
‘“Hello
Ive been delayed in time sending
For this i apologise
I would NEVER steal money from you
They are on way to you, i am a established and membet with good itrader feed back.
Please dont panic’“

As you can see in his reply my mails were with worries and that was not unfounded :-/

After that mail nothing happened-about 2 weeks later I’ve opened a Thread to get in touch another way with Ash because he was ignoring my PMs. Someone in the Forum was so kind to let me know his mobile number (07968 389408). 
In the Thread was not one with a wrong word about Ash.

15. Aug.2015 I wrote him a whatsapp message-kind and respectfully because I did not know if something private has happened-I really don`t like to push when I don`t know the story behind.

20. August 2015 a PM from him 
‘“They are on route
Will grab tracking number
Regards***8221;

2. Sept. 2015 nothing was shipped-no response via Board or mobile. I wrote him again a whatsapp message-disappointed but unclear why so I was not offensive.

4. Sept. 2015 still nothing next message from me-

10. Sept. 2015 again message via whatsapp from me-told him that all is fine and I respect all delay on shipping etc. when he stay in contact with me. NOTHING!

24. Sept. 2015 I wrote Bruce M (Admin in the Board) a mail and let him know the whole story. He was disappointed about how members which should be fair to each other do rob and be like assho.es.
Now I don`t know the date exactly but few days after mailing with Bruce I wrote that s.it on Facebook on the Board side-GT-R and Skylineowners. There was sympathy from other users but not one was able to help me-

27. Sept. 2015 I found Ash thanks to other user on Facebook and wrote him. This was my aggressive PM on Facebook-
‘“Ciao Ash, i guess you're not surprised that i now know your account and trying to get our thing solved here now. Whats wrong that you don't answer me??? Is it so hard fot you to write some letters?? I know that you are often enough online to read this here and all my stuff i wrote you via whatsapp. If you never been an as.h.le please don't be it now to me. Don't let my family suffer because of your lazyness(?) If you not respond to this message i will let the board know about our business...that you have stolen 725 gbp. The forum will not be the end btw .’“
I gave him time to respond till 1. Oct. 2015.

He replied to me on 1. Oct. 2015
Heres Facebook chat

27.09.2015 12:36
Ciao Ash, i guess you're not surprised that i now know your account and trying to get our thing solved here now. Whats wrong that you don't answer me??? Is it so hard fot you to write some letters?? I know that you are often enough online to read this here and all my stuff i wrote you via whatsapp. If you never been an as.h.le please don't be it now to me. Don't let my family suffer because of your lazyness(?) If you not respond to this message i will let the board know about our business...that you have stolen 725 gbp. The forum will not be the end btw .
1.october 2015

28.09.2015 21:04
Ash...please refund my money... Please!
Please Ash refund my money...please!

30.09.2015 08:50
wrote you via whatsapp...
01.10.2015 08:21
Ash...if today nothing happends i will do what i told you before...
I really don`t wanna do that but...please be the honest man as you told me months ago and get the things right.
if you have really robbed me I wish you that you come with your family to the same luck...
... to have to tell your kids and wife that there is no vacation and you've lost 1/3 of your salary to a heartless guy. Hope it will hurt you...hope it will hurt more than me.

01.10.2015 20:08

Hi dawid, ive been really busy working away with work. I have the seats here so no issue. Ive been lazy as well and taken the piss. I will sort the pallet out this weekend and book it in as they are sat in the spare room taking space

01.10.2015 21:15
...i appreciate your mail but its kinda hard to belive that it now should work... To be honest...i need the money more then the seats now...i wanna go with my family to my parents... Only chance to get to...
...them is the week between 9 and 16 oct.
So i need the money till then. I doubt that you can ship the parts fast enough that i can be paid back by my friend before 9 oct.

03.10.2015 08:31
Ash, your thoughts?

03.10.2015 11:44

I dont have money to refund. Shipping is normally a week max in transit.

04.10.2015 16:00
no seats till Wednesday...no money refund at all... now it`s definitely..no vacation. cheers!
i have no car from Thursday for 10days... please make sure it will arrive between 17 and 31 oct.... I NEED TO KNOW WHEN IT ARRIVES because the shipping address which i gave you will only stock it this one day...i have to plan the day. Also i have to inform them when it^s arrive...the have to make space for it.

Whats the address

04.10.2015 19:16
David Kreft c/o (irrelevant) Jestetten, Germany

19.10.2015 09:20
ash i`m ready. Please let me know when it`s gettin picked up and the arriving date.

28.10.2015 10:54
Ash...whats going on?
Do i get the interior?
Ende der Chat-Unterhaltung

So since then he shut me off.
Nothing happens...mobile no reaction and on the board too. 

I have no money, no seats and debts by a friend because my family has not to suffer under idiots like Ash and me of course.
I made mistakes doing business with him but this is not the point on his kind of doing business. Fact is that he has stolen my money because I never received the Interior or the money. I gave him LOOOOOOOOG Time to make all good.
Ah my mistakes...my family suffered under me because i`ve trusted someone which was so far a nice guy...but not only in that case...my biggest fault was that I was trusting him and aid as gift! ...been stingy on the PayPal fees...how stupid I was...it would be never a fault if he were a correct guy.
Now you know the story about Ash and me...my fault and the pain which he caused to rob me my families money.
Thanks Ash...hope your cars get boom with all the spend money...wish comes from the bottom of my heart...so deeply


----------



## TABZ (Apr 30, 2003)

Sorry to hear this and more to the point so sorry that overseas users are clearly being deceived, its not on.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I'll Pm him


----------



## gtr mart (Mar 29, 2004)

if that's a true reflection of events that's piss poor and I feel for you.

For what it's worth I know Ash has had a torrid time with a "tuner" on his main car that has resulted in a damn site more money than £725 being shat up the wall - Karma perhaps?


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

Perhaps but no excuse if this is true 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

If the events of all this are true I've got some rear seats you can have.. 
Need a clean and you'll have to organise postage etc but the offers there.. 
Regards Rich


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

I've PM'd him and had communication from Skylineowners also trying to pin him down. Hopefully he'll come good.


----------



## DK-Spec_CH (Feb 2, 2016)

Thanks Rich,

but seriously...i don`t have the money to buy another seats. v,v

Now i`m on with a laweyer...wills see how Ash will respond in near time.


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

just realised he logged in last night so no excuse for not commenting. Sorry


----------



## MINTER (Mar 29, 2006)

See skyline owners in your pm box, should be full address and contact details for this guy to work off.


----------



## nailsgtr600 (Aug 2, 2007)

DK-Spec_CH said:


> Thanks Rich,
> 
> but seriously...i don`t have the money to buy another seats. v,v
> 
> Now i`m on with a laweyer...wills see how Ash will respond in near time.


You can have them... Only backs tho...


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

DK-Spec_CH said:


> Thanks Rich,
> 
> but seriously...i don`t have the money to buy another seats. v,v
> 
> Now i`m on with a laweyer...wills see how Ash will respond in near time.


He's offering you them for free 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## simplysideways (Apr 17, 2007)

nailsgtr600 said:


> You can have them... Only backs tho...


Generous offer , Hopefully the beggers Child will do the right thing and resolve the situation but most probably has figured it was easy to take your money and re-sell in the Uk, figuring no recourse on him .


----------



## JTJUDGE (Nov 21, 2011)

simplysideways said:


> Generous offer , Hopefully the beggers Child will do the right thing and resolve the situation but most probably has figured it was easy to take your money and re-sell in the Uk, figuring no recourse on him .


10 days and he's still not replied 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Aus32 (Nov 25, 2011)

This is all pretty piss poor. Did anything get resolved?


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Probably not.

People pop in to piss and moan like little bitches but rarely post the outcome up.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

Piss and moan! He has been ripped off.......


----------



## Trev (Nov 1, 2003)

Lewis_08 said:


> Piss and moan! He has been ripped off.......


Yes, all well enough to moan (righty so) but people should then tell the outcome or update the threads.


----------



## Ged (Jun 29, 2001)

I rarely post and have only been a member for about 17 years but must say I bought something from Calibrat a little over a year ago.
I found him to be extremely reasonable and I do believe he did have a bereavement to deal with and that is never easy.
I found him to be very reasonable under the circumstances.
There are two sides to every story.


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

always paid us for parts, no issue.


----------

